# Canon LBP-2900

## CosminG

Hi, I have a new Canon LBP-2900 can anyone tell me how to install it on my gentoo box?

Thank you!

----------

## CosminG

I get this status error:

```
Printing: /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocapt failed
```

I tried to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900 but I have an error 

```
# /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP2900 -m CNCUPSLBP2900CAPTK.ppd -v ccp:/var/ccpd/fifo0 -E

lpadmin: Bad device-uri "ccp:/var/ccpd/fifo0"!

```

any ideeas?

----------

## friesia

I've installed Canon LBP-2900 on Gentoo x86_64, and it prints fine.

Here's the ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130612

You've got to download the source manually. Also, I had to do this:

 *Quote:*   

> Seems like ebuild installs cups backend and filters to /usr/lib/cups while new
> 
> versions of cups are using /usr/libexec/cups. Copying /usr/lib/cups/* to
> 
> /usr/libexec/cups/ fixed this problem for me. 

 

----------

## CosminG

I tryed to get the ebuild to work but I failed.

```
# emerge -av cndrvcups-capt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F  ] net-print/cndrvcups-common-1.30  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.4  USE="X cups gtk xml -cjk -djvu -emacs -threads" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N F  ] net-print/cndrvcups-capt-1.30-r1  0 kB [1] 

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Fetch Restriction: 2 packages (2 unsatisfied)

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

!!! Manifest file not found: '/usr/local/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-common/Manifest'

```

----------

## CosminG

```
Usage: 

  ccpdadmin [-p Printer-name -o Printer-dev-path]

  ccpdadmin [-x Remove-Printer-name]

 CUPS_ConfigPath = /etc/cups/

 LOG Path        = None

 UI Port         = 39787

 Entry Num  : Spooler   : Backend       : FIFO path             : Device Path   : Status 

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------

     [0]    : LBP2900   : ccp           : /var/ccpd/fifo0       : /dev/usblp0   : 

localhost cosmin # gnome-cups-manager

(gnome-printer-view:24712): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

```

everything seems ok, I have installed the printer the jobs "prints", just nothing moves at the printer.

----------

## friesia

Did you run ccpd's init script?

----------

## CosminG

 *friesia wrote:*   

> Did you run ccpd's init script?

 

I think so, but is a script for ubuntu ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## walterguo

 *CosminG wrote:*   

>  *friesia wrote:*   Did you run ccpd's init script? 
> 
> I think so, but is a script for ubuntu ...  

 

No, u can find the ccpd script from here, it is for gentoo of course. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130612

----------

## CosminG

I tryed with that script, but is not working.  :Sad:  have someone get it working on gentoo?

----------

## walterguo

Well, this is my installation procession to CANON LBP1210, the same thing, maybe useful

just use the  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130612

0) Clean your previous installation.

1）in make.conf  add PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman"

2）make the following directory

             /usr/local/layman/net-print/cndrvcups-capt 

             /usr/local/layman/net-print/cndrvcups-common

3）Download

      cndrvcups-common-1.30-r1.ebuild and cndrvcups-capt-1.30-r1.ebuild to (2) directory

      copy  Source.tar.gz to  /usr/portage/distfiles/    Source.tar.gz can be found from canon's official site

      copy cndrvcups-capt-init.d to /usr/local/layman/net-print/cndrvcups-capt

4）In /usr/local/layman/net-print/cndrvcups-capt  and in  /usr/local/layman/net-print/cndrvcups-common 

      #ebuild cndrvcups-common-1.30-r1.ebuild digest

      #ebuild cndrvcups-capt-1.30-r1.ebuild digest

5）In /usr/local/layman/net-print/cndrvcups-common，copy cndrvcups-common-1.30-gcc-4.diff to /usr/local/layman/net-print/cndrvcups-common/files

6）In a X terminal

     emerge -av cndrvcups-common --digest

     emerge -av cndrvcups-capt --digest --nodeps

7) Then you will know how to do the followings

perhaps you should add  cndrvcups-common and cndrvcups-capt to package.mask to avoid upgrade.

----------

## CosminG

Still not working  :Sad: 

It's the only thing that  keep me on ubuntu.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

